# TTOC Badge Delivery



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, I hope someone can help me.

My brother bought a TTOC badge for our Dad for fathers day, on 18th June.
He sent an email on 1st July to chase, but has had no reply.

It's been 2.5weeks, and still nothing.

Any idea how long this should take? Who he can contact through here?

I've got his order number etc if needed.

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Chris

We currently have a slight issue with our supply and dispatch on a few orders. I'm hoping this will be resolved this week and we can get any outstanding orders processed.

We are very busy at the moment making the final plans for this years annual event in two weeks time hence not being able to sort this out sooner.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Same here - been just under 6 weeks now. Im asking for a refund


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

All o/s orders have been cleared.

Please update on this thread when item is received.

Thank you


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks.

My bro has confirmed he's received the badge.

The Quattro bracket he planned on buying from Audi is £15 however, as they won't sell the bracket without the badge


----------

